# Selling: Space marines Want: £££ or space wolves



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Got another load of stuff to sell, my whole space marine army, It was mostly dark angels, but has no icongraphy. It is also part of kobrakai's iron lord's although I havent recieved them yet so i'm not posting them yet:

*£225 shipped!?*HQ:

librarian - £...?
w/ power weapon and bolt pistol
bare

Commander - £...?
w/ relic blade and ocmbi-melta
painted

master of recruits - £...?
w/ well same equipment
primed

Ezekiel - £...?
w/ sword
amazingly painted (not by me)

ismoadai chaplain - £...?
w/ sword and crozius
amazingly painted (not by me)

chaplain - £...?
w/ whip and blade, corzius
converted heavly by me partialy painted

command squad - £13
w/ standard, 1 power weapon and bolt pistol marine, 1 champion, 1 medic, 1 melta dude
Primed black

converted belial

Troops:

10 scouts - £8 per squad
w/ ccw and bp mostly.
some painted some not

Elites:

5 thunder hammer terminators - painted in various stages - £17.50

5 lightning claw terminators - primed white - £18.50

5 terminators - 3 sb/pf 1 sb/pf/cml 1 pw/sb primed white - £18.50

5 terminators - 4 sb/pf 1 pw/sb - £17.50

Heavy support:

land riader -£12.50
w/ lascannons!
painted, missing floor.

2 dreadnoughts - £20 ea
w/ assault cannons, dread ccw, missile launchers, lascannons
thin green paint

1 predator - £20
w/ auto cannons, heavy bolters

1 predator - £20
w/ magnatized, lascannons or auto cannons, lascannon sponson.

All negotiable I suppose, I will take all unbuilt space wolf stuff. Pictures on request, paypal only payment really. Will add more. Also take bretonnians, or dol amroth stuff.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

£240 Shipped ANY TAKERS?


----------

